# why am I being taxed?



## Italnstallion99 (Sep 5, 2015)

I last drove for Uber and Lyft on 12/31/2015. My last rides were complete before midnight.

For some reason I still have a 1099K from Uber. Lyft I only have a tax summary.

I am guessing this is because the fares way paid to me a few days later? I thought I was done since I didn't drive after midnight.

Should I just file my taxes one last time since I don't plan on driving anymore? I just want to make sure everything is accurate


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Italnstallion99 said:


> I last drove for Uber and Lyft on 12/31/2015. My last rides were complete before midnight.
> 
> For some reason I still have a 1099K from Uber. Lyft I only have a tax summary.
> 
> ...


The deciding factor as to which tax year earnings are counted in the case of direct deposits iswhen the money became available to you, not when you earned it. My understanding is that you have to file a Schedule C (business profit/loss) if you had self employment income. You may not owe taxes, depending on your total income/filing status etc. Are you asking about including this income on your tax return, or are you not required to file at all?
Disclosure: I'm not a tax professional.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> The deciding factor as to which tax year earnings are counted in the case of direct deposits iswhen the money became available to you, not when you earned it. My understanding is that you have to file a Schedule C (business profit/loss) if you had self employment income. You may not owe taxes, depending on your total income/filing status etc. Are you asking about including this income on your tax return, or are you not required to file at all?
> Disclosure: I'm not a tax professional.


"The deciding factor as to which tax year earnings are counted in the case of direct deposits is when the money became available to you, not when you earned it." True if you keep your books using the "cash method" as most small business do. Not true if you elect to use the "accrual method" to keep your books.


----------

